# Advice on new mains needed



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey yall, I have a buddy thats just beginning to put his system together. His current plan is to get a receiver and 2 towers and piece the rest of it together as he goes. Its looking like the Denon X2000 from accessories4less is going to be the choice for a receiver. That leaves us with approximately $300 to work with on the mains. Ive already mentioned the Andrew Jones Pioneers to him. I know that they have a pretty good reputation at that price point. 

I know room size would help, but i dont have that information on me right now. I would love to hear any other recommendations around that price! 

Thanks in advance!

**Note to mods, if this belongs in a different forum please let me know!**


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

$300 is not much to spend for a front main pair... One option would be to pick up a nice set of bookshelf speakers (of the same brand as whatever he really would like for his main channels), and use them for the time being as main channels, but later use them for surrounds when he can budget for a nice set of main speakers.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Not so fast! Chane is closing out their M100's @ $100 each. Those are quality speakers & he could have both fronts & a center for his budget. He would be well on his way to completing his set up. You can't even buy the components for what he is selling the finished speakers for. I say...don't walk but run to that deal!
And they are one of our sponsors to boot. Give Jon or Craig a call & ask them about them.


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm not familiar with the Chane M100 and a quick google search is coming up empty. Any advice on where i could read a little about them?

Thanks a ton for the input!


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

I found a couple polks on newegg i thought might be worth discussing. Any thoughts on these:

Monitor 60s around $200/pair

Monitor 70s around $340/pair


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I called Chane, no answer. Posted for the link in their forum, should hear back soon & I'll post it. Guess they are closed for the Holidays. If I remember correctly, Tesseract did a review of them. I'll PM him to see if he can help.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hilbornitis said:


> i'm not familiar with the Chane M100 and a quick google search is coming up empty. Any advice on where i could read a little about them?
> 
> Thanks a ton for the input!


Go to the top of the page and click on the sponsor link for Chane or click here. I'm not familiar with the M100 though, I thought the M100 was an Axiom speaker.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't done a full on review of the M1, but did have them here for audition. In my room, they sounded much like the B&W 602 S3 I used to own and often wish I would have kept.

I don't see a link to the M1 on the Chane site at the moment. Try PM'ing Craig directly for more details.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hilbornitis said:


> Hey yall, I have a buddy thats just beginning to put his system together. His current plan is to get a receiver and 2 towers and piece the rest of it together as he goes. That leaves us with approximately $300 to work with on the mains.


I would look at the NHT SuperOne 2.1 speakers - sold each.
Use the coupon code to get 12% off
http://www.nhthifi.com/Bookshelf-speaker-SuperOne-2-1?sc=12&category=3772

http://www.nhthifi.com/

When he builds his system - he can move them to surrounds later, if one
desires to do so.

The only towers under $300 that I would look at, is the Philharmonic Audio
[Pioneer modded] AA towers.
http://philharmonicaudio.com/aa.html


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Good morning, guys ... Here is some information on the M-1 loudspeakers we are clearing out. First, please accept my apologies for the link to the product page no longer working. Without my knowledge, it was removed from the Chane website.

I will try to get pictures into the clearance thread, along with specs on it.

Here is our clearance thread: Link to Clearance thread.

The M-1 is a WTW (Woofer-Tweeter-Woofer) design that exceeds what one would normally see in a $250 loudspeaker. Features include:

1. Fiber reinforced 5.25 inch woofers with phase plugs.
2. One inch, high output softdome tweeter with waveguide.
3. High sensitivity and easy to drive for an inexpensive receiver.

In the link, one will find several mini reviews from people who have heard the M-1's. For $100 each, they are a remarkable value.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Craig for clearing that up. Sorry for calling them M100's...don't know where that came from. I've heard nothing but high praise about these speakers. I know how hard it is to find any quality speaker in that price range. Thanks for offering such a deal to us Shacksters!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Tonto - No worries. It's possible you were thinking about the M-100 towers from Axiom. They look like some terrific towers!


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys .. Here are a couple of pictures of the M-1's. They stand about 20 inches x 6 inches x 6 inches. The woofers are 5.25 inch, and those are genuine phase plugs in the woofers.


----------

